# The Amount of Sets?



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi,
Recently being trying the superset routine to build strength, and was wondering how many sets should actually be performed on a particular routines for example.


---------
Bicep Curl
Tricep Kickback

60-80 Rest
--------

Now would I move on to another routine or do another set or more of that one ^^^

Also do sets really make alot of difference!?

Kind Regards


----------



## searcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Many different theories on this one.   Most say between 3 and 6 sets.   A lot of it depends on the intensity of the exercise and if you can handle the weight safely.   I currently perform 3 sets, but have done 5 set routines in the past.


----------



## John Lacy (Aug 22, 2005)

Corparol Hicks,
i have some background in weight training. You can do super-sets using two or three different movements for the muscle groups you most want to work. Done correctly (form, technique, etc.) these super-sets should be done in three set max. The reason is you will lose some of your form as you tire. Thus bringing the true effect on the muscle down, and countering any gain. The best way to progress is to do one day of super-sets every third workout for that body part. It increases strength and endurance if done properly. Make sure to rest each muscle group at least two days to recuperate. This enables the healing process and will give you a true increase in power and strength. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 22, 2005)

John Lacy said:
			
		

> Corparol Hicks,
> i have some background in weight training. You can do super-sets using two or three different movements for the muscle groups you most want to work. Done correctly (form, technique, etc.) these super-sets should be done in three set max. The reason is you will lose some of your form as you tire. Thus bringing the true effect on the muscle down, and countering any gain. The best way to progress is to do one day of super-sets every third workout for that body part. It increases strength and endurance if done properly. Make sure to rest each muscle group at least two days to recuperate. This enables the healing process and will give you a true increase in power and strength. Hope this helps you.


So three different movement using an exampe of biceps since thats a popular one:
Bicep Concentrational Curl (3 sets performed in a superset manner)
Bicep Cable Curl (3 sets performed in a superset manner)
Bicep Preacher Curl (3 sets performed in a superset manner)


Or do you mean
One set per movement so its

Bicep Concentrational Curl (1 Set)
Tricep Kickback (1 set)

Rest

Bicep Cable curl (1 Set)
Tricep pulldown (1 Set)

Rest 

etc etc

Surely the first way would take alot of time?

Regards


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2005)

John Lacy said:
			
		

> Make sure to rest each muscle group at least two days


This means exercising each group twice a week, basically? I've been thinking a lot lately about how often to lift. Right now I lift on Sunday, Wed., and Friday. I do the same set of exercises each time--the whole body. I feel like I might benefit from more rest time, but I'm still having trouble wrapping my mind around the whole "more is less" idea. I've scoured the weight-lifting books at the local bookstores and looked online, but while many advocate a 4-day split that does what you suggest, few really discuss the pros and cons of 2x/week vs. 3x/week, which is what I'm thinking about. Also, I feel like 2x/week is too little for my abs, but 3x/week may be too much for my chest/arms.

I followed the advice here to add more rest days and move to free weights and it's really helped. I was surprised how much it helped in fact! The difference is visible. The rest time made a bigger difference than I'd expected. I've recently added more protein too.

I'm not doing supersets. I do 3 sets of 8-12 reps. each, using dumbbells. I do two chest exercises, two bicep exercises, two back exercises, two forearm exercises, two ab exercises, and one each for shoulders, triceps, traps, calfs, and thighs. I do that whole session 3x/week. I work up a sweat and am physically tired when I'm done. I may up the weight a bit soon so I'm doing more like 6-8 reps. each, and I do plan on changing my routine in a few weeks to keep my body from getting accustomed to this series of challenges.

I feel like I should go down to 2x/week, but I know the way of laziness is always tempting, and I want to do it for the right reasons! I could do once every three days, so that every third week I'd actually lift three times, but of course having set days has a certain convenience to it.


----------



## wynnema (Sep 23, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> So three different movement using an exampe of biceps since thats a popular one:
> Bicep Concentrational Curl (3 sets performed in a superset manner)
> Bicep Cable Curl (3 sets performed in a superset manner)
> Bicep Preacher Curl (3 sets performed in a superset manner)
> ...


supersetting is about targeting opposing muscles e.g. hamstring/quads.  Also why do you like bicep curls so much they predominantly built up to pose.  If you want strong arms you should focus on the tricep marine!


----------



## rutherford (Sep 23, 2005)

Depends on the kind of strength you want.

I've been having a lot of fun doing 7 sets of as many reps as I can do in 20 seconds, with 10 seconds of rest in between each set.


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

there's a whole bunch of theories that will eventually take you there if you stick to them long enough..


----------



## TX_BB (Oct 4, 2005)

Biggest idea I can give you is to keep changing your weight routine so, that your body does not get the chance to adapt. Also, watch your rest days and incorporate active rest periods in your training cycles.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 24, 2005)

As you are likely a martial artist of some form or another I would assume that you are training with resistance in order to improve in that capacity.  That being said I would like to respectfully recommend you serious consider training the body in a systemic manner as that is how it is used in all sports and, likely, all martial arts.  In looking through this and a few other of your posts you are doing, as most instinctively do, isolation exercises for certain muscles.  This is all well and good if ones primary objective is "looking good" and/or bodybuilding but for athletic purposes it is limited in it's effectiveness and ill-advised.

So when considering set/rep schemes think not in terms of muscle pumping but in terms of movement development.  Instead of tricep kickbacks do something more dynamic involving more than one joint, if nothing else.  Say, dips or overhead pressing of some type.  This takes into account the 'muslce' people are so often conscience of and at the same time utilized multiple joints and trains muscle _groups_ and movements.  And to put it simply you "get more bang for your buck" with multi-joint movments.  There is much more to be said on this manner as it is an issue of great depth (as most "things" are, I guess) but for now I hope this helped you in some way.

If, indeed, your goals are not as I have assumed above, please disregard this post as I am mistaken.

Thanks for your time.


----------

